
Ikutaro Kakehashi: Roland founder and music pioneer dies aged 87 - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-39471567
======
kristianp
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14014920](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14014920)

